# Baby monkey riding backwards on a pig (SO CUTE)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You have to watch it with the song on. 
My social studies professor showed us this in class (one more class till my finial arent we productive? )
I've Watched/listened to it about 100 times. 
Love itt
I had to share this.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

omg i was obsessed with this last year... it got stuck in my head for DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

also, this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0WVfj7 ... ideo_title


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I loved it! XD
I loved the cat in the middle that was like I don't wanna then did the "la" and fell down cleaning himself xD
That made me happy.


----------

